# Automobile Meets Audi's Answer to Star Trek's Dr. Spock



## Jason Lattimer (Dec 27, 2008)

Its Mr. Spock you freaking retards. Its been 45 years and they still screw it up.


----------



## dragonsgate (May 19, 2012)

Jason Lattimer said:


> Its Mr. Spock you freaking retards. Its been 45 years and they still screw it up.


 Mr. was used in the article. It was a shaky tie in to the name of Mr. Spock. They might as well referred to Dr. Spock and mentioned not to spank your children.


----------



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

Jason Lattimer said:


> Its Mr. Spock you freaking retards. Its been 45 years and they still screw it up.


Maybe they were referring to the pop-psychology and self-professed child expert who turned out to be pretty much a quack?

Nah, they're just retards....


----------

